# Help!! What brand of dog food should I get??



## Little Eli's Mommy (Dec 4, 2012)

My goodness. Who knew making the decision on a brand of dog food would be so confusing??? The amount of dog food out there is a little overwhelming. 
Some of the brands suggested had protein of 47%... but I read that around 24% is ideal. Are Grains okay or grain-free? 
I've been looking into:
Fromm, Acana & Wellness


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I do homecook for Zoe but on when I don't have enough time I use Fromm wet food. I think it is one of the better foods with a reasonable amount of protein.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use Fromm and Earthborn Holistic, and a little Fresh Pet I would start with what the breeder is using and gradually add your brand to it, until you're feeding all your brand.


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

...and just to round thing out and make the decision more difficult....I feed Acana Wild Prairie.

The amount of protein seemed appropriate and not too high (24% I believe), and he seems to be doing very well on it....and he's a pretty fussy eater.

I had the same dilemma as you...it's not easy, for sure! But there are many healthy solutions to choose from - much more than 20 years ago!!

Good luck!! I bet you'll do great!


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

Little Eli's Mommy said:


> My goodness. Who knew making the decision on a brand of dog food would be so confusing??? The amount of dog food out there is a little overwhelming.
> Some of the brands suggested had protein of 47%... but I read that around 24% is ideal. Are Grains okay or grain-free?
> I've been looking into:
> Fromm, Acana & Wellness


My sister's yorkie is doing really well on the grain-free Acana Regionals line. Toki is currently on Fromm and we just stocked up during their Black Friday sale. I tend to stick to grain-free formulas but sometimes rotate in a grain-inclusive formula. You'll have to go through some trial and error to find out what your dog thrives on  I also tend to go for kibble formulas with between ~25% and ~30%. It's easy to get hung up on the microscopic details with all the choices out there but those three brands are good ones to look into!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I was told to stay below 30% protein, buy grain-free to lessen chance of allergies, and make sure of no dyes because they can cause tear stains. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Little Eli's Mommy (Dec 4, 2012)

PHEW! Atleast I'm on the right track. hehehe Thanks


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Get Fromm, I switched from Nutro to Fromm and Boo loves it! He never used to finish all his food but now since he's on Fromm he eats everything most of the time :thumbsup:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tennille get what you want. It does not have to be grain free.

READ ingredient lists, make sure the first several ingredients are things you can pronounce. I like the first 1-3 to be identified meat, followed by identified meat meal, and then a list of other whole ingredients. That is what I find in Fromm, and what I compare others to when I think of rotating.

I feed Fromm four star formulas. Now, I think we use the term 'allergy' far to often. Rocky does seem to have a sensitivity to to the grain inclusive four star line so I am for the time being sticking with the grain free-however if your dog has not shown any signs of a food sensitivity there is no need to avoid grain in the diet-unless you are one of those who just doesn't believe it belongs there.

Fromm is a great company with great customer service, you can try their foods if you like, but if you have a dog with food sensitivities it may not work as they are so ingredient heavy. 

Compare ingredients and price-there are far too many brands out there that are so overpriced and you are basically purchasing a bag of peas or potatos-so look and compare. 

Nutri Source is another decent company/brand combo if you're interested in kibble, but I would stick with their regular line, and not the pure vita-as most seem to believe the pure vita is mostly pea protein.


----------

